# Ice Fishing suggestions?



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

Get yourself a couple milk crates, a few cases of beer and 2 5th's of cheap whiskey and you can sit on any frozen pond in the state.


----------



## openboat (Jul 13, 2004)

We've had really great luck up at the Red Feather Lakes west of Ft. Collins. Took my grandson ice fishing over Christmas 3 times, and got nice rainbows every time. I do have the gear (auger is #1). If we can work out a time, I might be convinced to make the trek and set you up. PM me.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

DoubleYouEss said:


> Get yourself a couple milk crates, a few cases of beer and 2 5th's of cheap whiskey and you can sit on any frozen pond in the state.


lol... I'm thinking that bait and indeed fishing poles are quite unnecessary in your format of ice fishing. Still, not a bad way to go!


----------



## captishmael (Feb 8, 2008)

Oh yeah, The ******* Theater of the Absurd. A buddy took me about 15 years ago and I was hooked immediately. Where to go? 

Depends-

If you just want to catch fish regardless of size, Red Feather, North Michigan or Honholz

If you want to catch a big fish or two, Granby, Taylor, Lake John, Delaney Butte North

You can't really go sit on any frozen lake, ice fishing is prohibited on many. Get a copy of Rules and Regs at any tackle shop.

You can get functional rods/reels for ten bucks or so. Use wax worms or meal worms on simple white or pink jigs, jig them a few inches from the bottom in 8-12 feet of water and hold on! The most important piece of gear is the ice auger. Hand augers are actually just fine if the blades are sharp. Power augers are sweeeeet! Best fishing is just after sunrise or before sunset.

I'd sure take an out of towner to one of the remote, high, lonesome lakes, and hope for howling coyotes, sighting a moose, and blue skies.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

There is very good fishing on Antero and Elevenmile Reservoirs in South Park, as well as at Turquoise Lake near Leadville....they are a little way from the city, but the scenery is top notch at all of them.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Unfortunately I have been ice fishing more than I would like this winter. Just about the only thing to do with the snow in the shape it is in .

Around here (ark valley) Twin is great for big lakers - you can also leave your shack up there all winter, but if the fam is in town clear or cottonwood is where you can catch a bunch of fish with meal worms.

Again sled access is the way to go and I have to say that it is not bad fishin many of the high lakes around here in the winter. I have a custom breakdown auger that fits in my pack. No one does it and the fishing can be amazing. Taylor also has huge lakers and is only a 25 min sled ride over the pass for us.

As you will figure out the main thing you need for a good time ice fishing is a big thermos full of half peppermint schnapps and half hot chocolate. Mix in some pbr's to help keep warm. Dont forget to buy a fishing license as there are rangers out in the winter checking for them.


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Rifle gap and Harvey Gap, both are fishing really well right now


----------



## powdahound76 (Jul 20, 2006)

Be careful! 
Just pulled a guy from Georgetown lake last Saturday. Watched him fall through the ice about 40 yds from me. We were able to get him out pretty quick (2 minutes or so) and he was fine once we warmed him up. Problem is, the north end of the lake had cars racing on it and this guy was at the other end so he didnt look around, just assumed it was safe. Someone (a douche for sure) had made a circle of rocks on the ice like a fire ring that had significantly weakened the ice due to sunny days, despite temps only around 40F for 3 days prior. A throw bag was what saved the guy, so maybe a good idea to take one. I am sure this is a much bigger problem at a lake like Gtown that has a pissload of traffic and is very easy to access.
Good luck and have fun.


----------



## openboat (Jul 13, 2004)

I agree on the throw bag being an essential part of a good ice fishing kit. Never needed one yet, but have one packed. Rescues on thin ice can be very difficult and time-consuming w/o it. Glad that rescue worked out well.


----------



## treehugger (Jul 29, 2009)

Take a hand line with a spool, flies, or whatever jigs and bait you want, hatchet, closed cell foam pad, tarp. Hike into an alpine lake, cut hole in ice with hatchet (unless you can lug an auger with you), lay out pad and make yourself a burrito with the tarp, feet towards the wind. Cover your head with tarp and you can see into the hole. Ice sight fishing Colorado style!


----------



## Ausdude (Feb 26, 2009)

The following article was in the Vail Daily recently.
*Fishing through the ice*


Fishing through the ice | VailDaily.com


----------



## wasatchbill (Apr 9, 2007)

Here are some unusual ice fishing techniques; under the ice 
http://youtu.be/VIs00QjiJZQ


----------



## treehugger (Jul 29, 2009)

Ice fishing with wetsuits is for sissy's...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPAfS6meT2M&feature=fvwrel


----------

